# Royal Icing Help



## sugarcookie (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Obsessive home baker here. Lately, I can't stop making sugar cookie cut outs and while I've perfected my cookie recipe, my icing still needs help. Even though I make it the same every time, the icing doesn't always set up right. Sometimes it remains tacky, and almost spongy, instead of hardening the way I like it to. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Below is the recipe I've been using.

1 lb powdered sugar
3 tablespoons meringue powder
1/4 teaspoon cream of tarter
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup warm water

I mix until combined then beat on med-high for 5-6 minutes until stiff, then add more water until it is a run-sugar consistency.

Thanks a million!

Kelli


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kelli,
any reason for using the powder instead of liquid whites? I may be talking out of turn as I really don't know if they offer the past. whites for retail.
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I maybe out of turn here too but a lot of times they will use the powder instead of egg whites because of allergic reactions to egg whites in some people. You can buy the past. egg white off the grocery store shelf I have some myself.

Rgds Rook


----------



## sugarcookie (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, Rook and pan.

I've been using the powder because most of the recipes I've seen have called for it. Where in the store do I find the liquid whites? How do they compare price-wise? 

Thanks!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You have them right in you frig. Just crack open an egg discard the yolk and there you have your liquid white. I am exactly the opposite of Pans position on past. whites I do not know if you can buy liquid whites or not but I see no sense when most people have eggs in their frig anyway. I would say humidity might be your problem but considering where you are from I think that can be ruled out.

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well Rook,
I say pasteurized for the mere fact that using raw egg products scare a lot of people, as well they should.
pan
I assume that the fresh would be cheaper just because it's not processed. I'll check around.
I know the powdered are pasteurized and salmonella negative


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My wife informs me eggology is carried all over here. Supposedly 3 days fresh, organic, Kosher, etc.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well that was what I was trying to say. Just would'nt come out the way I intend I guess. Thanks Pan.

Rgds Rook


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Many years ago when I took cake decorating classes, we mixed the meringue powder with the water, beat until it began to froth then add the creme of tar tar and beat with whisk until stiff then add the icing sugar.....
qahtan


----------



## sugarcookie (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the kind replies.

I think I may have solved the mystery. Even the smallest amount of fat in the mixing bowl or on the paddle will make the icing so that it will not set. I came across a little reply to someone else's post on a different forum to this effect and realized that sometimes (when I was rushed obviously) I would just rinse the bowl and paddle well after making sugar cookies, and before making the icing, not using hot soapy water as I should have. 

Lessoned learned! :bounce:


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, I think you hit the nail on the head Sugarcookie. We should have a little frame on this web site that says, "How to ruin beaten egg whites - just leave a trace of fat/oil in the bowl or on the beaters". If it ain't squeeky clean you're asking for trouble.


----------



## cuteasacookie (May 26, 2010)

Ahhh I just had this same problem with my royal icing not setting properly!!  I washed my mixing bowl and paddle attachment in the dishwasher though so they should have been clean. Hmm...not sure where it came from!


----------

